# Setting timeout in FireFox



## Okibi

Hi,

I'm currently using a program that blocks many ad websites and the like which (I assume) is causing many of the sites I visit to load very slowly as they wait for these ad sites to time out. Is there any way I can lower the timeout period or something to speed up the loading of websites?

Thanks.


----------



## BillC

I know that if you want to tweak Firefox, you type *about:config* into your Firefox address bar, hit enter, and you'll find a bunch of settings. My guess is one will be a timeout setting, but I've not looked yet.


----------



## Okibi

Thanks, I set network.http.connect.timeout and network.http.request.timeout to a much lower number and it seems to have helped things out.


----------



## Okibi

Hmm, another thing. I've heard that the length of time it takes until a website stops loading has to do with the Windows OS itself too, not just the browser. Any truth to this?


----------

